# Installing heating element for visor



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a 2002 skodoo mxz 600, I would like to install the wire for a heated shield. The wirering loom for this yr and model has been discontinued per the skidoo dealer. I have identified the conection under the hood, and recived a short wire set up with my helmet. One side has a female
port the other has one red and one black wire. Do I just need to splice the wires, lingthen them, and add the appropreate conections to connect to the component under the hood?


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

There should be a spare wiring connection behind the dash (but not on the hood). It will be one black wire, one red wire, each having a female spade connector. Take your heated viser plug and put a male spane connector on each one, then plug red to red, black to black. Route your wires so the will not rub on anything.

Look at the pic below: You can see the plugs I'm talking about. The slide onto at 12v outlet. There should be a set or two on the sled


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

SalmonBum said:


> There should be a spare wiring connection behind the dash (but not on the hood). It will be one black wire, one red wire, each having a female spade connector. Take your heated viser plug and put a male spane connector on each one, then plug red to red, black to black. Route your wires so the will not rub on anything.
> 
> Look at the pic below: You can see the plugs I'm talking about. The slide onto at 12v outlet. There should be a set or two on the sled


Ok, I have something similar. It is "behind the dash" Rider right (same side the reverse is on) its gray with two male spade post. Oppisite side of where the female R.C.A. plug would be if it came from the factory installed.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd post a pic but i'm at work thaks for the help.


----------

